# I have never done a surge or boost



## sledrunner (Oct 9, 2017)

I've been driving now for over 4 months and I only remember being sent a request for one once, and I had to turn it down because I had to go home. I dont expect to get it much driving where I do but I see so many people talk about it like its their lifeblood, they wont do rides without it, and yet Ive never done it. Just wanted to say this.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Different markets have radically different dynamics. In my market for instance it is rare to get surges, and even rarer for them to be over 40 or 50%. I get maybe 2-6 surge rides a week, and that's with 60 hours driving.

In LA I venture there are lots of surge trips but with constant traffic jams and at .81 a mile (or whatever it is) there has to be.

Learn your own market and work it for the most profit. Each market is different. If you don't get surges there then don't worry about it, do what you can to make the $$.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

sledrunner said:


> I've been driving now for over 4 months and I only remember being sent a request for one once, and I had to turn it down because I had to go home. I dont expect to get it much driving where I do but I see so many people talk about it like its their lifeblood, they wont do rides without it, and yet Ive never done it. Just wanted to say this.


It depends on where you live in Upstate. Ithaca is always surging....Saratoga was always surging during the summer. Syracuse and Rochester gets an occasional surge and Buffalo gets them in the morning and during drunk hours.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

If you drive a fuel efficient vehicle, your ride is always surging vs the other guy.
Take one extra trip, and you suddenly have a 2x surge trip...


----------

